# I may not be Frodo, but



## Beorn (Jan 2, 2003)

I have Sting!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey, Beorn, did you actually buy the sword, or did you just link to it? I asked for Glamdring for christmas, but my mom said I couldn't get a weapon on a religeous holiday


----------



## Mablung (Jan 2, 2003)

Everyone wish me luck I may get a free Glamdring tommorow.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ¤-Elessar-¤ _
> *Hey, Beorn, did you actually buy the sword, or did you just link to it? I asked for Glamdring for christmas, but my mom said I couldn't get a weapon on a religeous holiday  *



Boomerang got it for me for all the work I did on LotRO (although, it's down at the moment--not my fault!)


----------



## Khamul (Jan 2, 2003)

The forums aren't. The main page is being renovated.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool blade, now all you need is a mithril coat.

Out of all the swords shown in the films so far, I tend to like the blade Elrond, and later Arwen carried.
Something about this one seems to give it a bit more style. 

pic supplied below
maybe Santa will be nicer next year

RD


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 2, 2003)

I would love to own a sword from LOTR. 
The shape of sting is very cool. Although I think I would prefer a longer sword, perhaps one like the Uruks carry.
How much do they cost anyway?


----------



## Khamul (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.bladesbybrown.com/ Members of lotro do get a discount and free shipping.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 2, 2003)

The Pale Blade would be fun to have.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a shortsword that looks like Sting, but without a crossguard and it has a bloodgroove. I don't like the replicas like the ones for the movie, because they're not strong enough to actually use. I'm not a great fan of wallhangers.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jan 5, 2003)

i got a bow for my birthday, tis not Leggy's or anything but it looks kinda like the gondorian ranger's bows, but a bit smaller as i am short.


----------

